# Turnips at 510



## Spitty (May 6, 2020)

I should be active for most of the day, so pull up if you need to. Tips are appreciated but not required; I would appreciate any modern or Japanese style furniture though. The ironwood stuff's my aestheic.

Click the link for the code.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/1c404a77


----------



## flurrybuster (May 6, 2020)

"Queue is locked"...


----------



## Spitty (May 6, 2020)

Gimme a second, I was cycling some people out. I'll reopen it in a bit.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Queue's unlocked, sorry for the delay, hombres.


----------



## salem.bells (May 6, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if possible


----------



## Spitty (May 6, 2020)

Yeah, join the queue thing. It isn't super long. You can make multiple trips if you'd like as well just rejoin after your first.


----------



## Pandaslol (May 6, 2020)

Heya, thanks for opening the island. My friends ahead of me are saying the code isn't working 

Edit: Nevermind they reloaded. Sorry!


----------



## Elegant Star123 (May 6, 2020)

ty again for letting me come to sell!


----------



## seasighed (May 6, 2020)

Ty for letting me sell!


----------



## MorganCrossing14 (May 6, 2020)

Are your gates still open? Just wondering


----------



## Spitty (May 6, 2020)

Yeah they're still open.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Completely forgot the queue was locked, my bad. Should be good now.


----------



## Last_bus_home (May 6, 2020)

Fantastic hosting!! Thank you!


----------



## Angelmarina (May 6, 2020)

Are you allowing people to make multiple trips?


----------



## Spitty (May 6, 2020)

Sure, just queue back up if you want to make more than one trip.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Going to take a break for a bit after I get through the current queue. I'll reopen in an hour or so. 

ish.


----------



## Robertoh123456 (May 7, 2020)

Can i mabey come?


----------

